# HB 234 Suppressors are now legal?



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Did House Bill 234 pass? Does it have to go before the Gov. to sign before it's law?
From what I understand, we can use suppressors to hunt with. But do we have to register them with Uncle Sam? I'm confused.
Might be nice on a 10/22. Are they worth the hassle and what is the expense?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't be confused. 
It's simple.

Yes, to make or purchase a suppressor, you have to fill out paperwork with the federal government. It's easy, and will cost you a minimum of $200 to Uncle Sam, and if you are buying one vs. making one, the cost of the suppressor (another $300-$1500). No drug, sex or violent crimes in your background. 

It passed and was signed into law by the governor on 12/19. It goes into effect 90 days later. 

They are definitely nice on a 10/22. 

It's not a hassle.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Mr. Fallen. While it might be simple and easy, the cost is anything but. $500 - minimum is hardly worth it for this ol' boy.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Mr. Fallen. While it might be simple and easy, the cost is anything but. $500 - minimum is hardly worth it for this ol' boy.


I believe that is the government's goal...


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I read somewhere that suppressors made the NFA as an amendment that was pushed by farmers and ranchers. During the depression, the poverty stricken public would poach and steal livestock in order to survive. They (ranchers and farmers) believed suppressors would make that task easier and offer an unfair advantage that would hinder their ability to respond.

The use of deadly force was tolerated when defending livestock at one time. Texas may still have applicable laws on the books.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

If considering a suppressor, short barrel rifle or anything else requiring an application for a tax stamp, consider setting up a trust as the owner of said object.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

montagc said:


> $200 is nothing nowadays. Imagine back in 1934 having to pay $200 for a stamp. What is that in today's dollar? Just be glad they haven't upped it.


I believe it's about $3500 in today's dollars.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

buckeye dan said:


> I read somewhere that suppressors made the NFA as an amendment that was pushed by farmers and ranchers. During the depression, the poverty stricken public would poach and steal livestock in order to survive. They (ranchers and farmers) believed suppressors would make that task easier and offer an unfair advantage that would hinder their ability to respond.
> 
> The use of deadly force was tolerated when defending livestock at one time. Texas may still have applicable laws on the books.


Did anything like that even happen? I find it hard to believe that people that had to steal others animals to survive could afford a suppressor. Unless they built their own?


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Did anything like that even happen? I find it hard to believe that people that had to steal others animals to survive could afford a suppressor. Unless they built their own?


Anyone with basic tools and skills can and could make suppressors. I am not sure if there was actually a problem with them during the depression. That is irrelevant however. The fear of them and how they might be used was enough to outlaw them. 

This mentality continues to this day. The fear of something and how it could be used, limits what everyone can and cannot do.

There is a whole bunch of stuff that is forbidden by law in order to protect us from ourselves.


----------



## jscheel1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Suppressors are over rated. To be the most effective one must use sub sonic ammo, which will almost never cycle the action of an unmodified firearm. They quite often require a specific setup, and quite honestly are more work (keep clean and properly "clocked") then they are worth. 10-12 decibel decrease in most cases, hardly worth the trouble for most.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

jscheel1 said:


> Suppressors are over rated. To be the most effective one must use sub sonic ammo, which will almost never cycle the action of an unmodified firearm. They quite often require a specific setup, and quite honestly are more work (keep clean and properly "clocked") then they are worth. 10-12 decibel decrease in most cases, hardly worth the trouble for most.


What?????? Ya mean it's not like in the movies?


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

jscheel1 said:


> Suppressors are over rated. To be the most effective one must use sub sonic ammo, which will almost never cycle the action of an unmodified firearm. They quite often require a specific setup, and quite honestly are more work (keep clean and properly "clocked") then they are worth. 10-12 decibel decrease in most cases, hardly worth the trouble for most.


Dang! This on top of the cost? Add this to a 10/22 and what I'll have is an expensive headache!


----------



## AWGunS (Dec 10, 2010)

jscheel1 said:


> Suppressors are over rated. To be the most effective one must use sub sonic ammo, which will almost never cycle the action of an unmodified firearm. They quite often require a specific setup, and quite honestly are more work (keep clean and properly "clocked") then they are worth. 10-12 decibel decrease in most cases, hardly worth the trouble for most.


That is crap. Using subsonic ammo does take the crack out, and ultimately makes the shot quieter. There is still a significant reduction with supersonic ammo.

I shoot mostly subsonic, and I have yet to shoot a .22 gun where it has not cycled the action on semi auto guns.

I don't understand the statement 'requires a specific setup', other than I assume you mean a threaded barrel. What is the specific setup you speak of? Thread it on and go....

A quality can, one that is user serviceable, is good for 2000-3000 shots before a cleaning. Drop the stainless baffles in the dip, close the lid, and 24 hours later they are clean. The only effort required is unscrewing the end caps, taking the lid off the dip, and dropping the baffles into the container. It is more difficult to clean a rifle or a handgun than to clean a suppressor.

What do you mean by clocked? That is crap. Screw it on and go.

20-30 decibel decrease. With subsonic, it is quieter than your air gun. A few drops of water or pulling gel makes it even quieter.


----------



## Neo (Jun 29, 2013)

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang! This on top of the cost? Add this to a 10/22 and what I'll have is an expensive headache!


Here's my 10/22 with a TBAC 22-L. I haven't had any issues with it what so ever.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

What purpose is the suppressor to serve? Are they going to be used to hunt
game animals? The only people who could benefit by this is target shooters
at short ranges. That bullet has to be traveling less than 1080fps to work.
This is stupid law,just gives anti gunners more to cry about. That BS about
hearing problems can be fixed with ear plugs or muffs. If they keep them out
of the woods it won't bother me.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Drm50 said:


> What purpose is the suppressor to serve? Are they going to be used to hunt
> 
> game animals? The only people who could benefit by this is target shooters
> 
> ...



Do you disagree with all expansions of freedom or just this one? You sound like a goverment burecraut with your justifications against supressors. You made a bald eagle shed a red, white, and blue tear as you typed that response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

boatnut said:


> If considering a suppressor, short barrel rifle or anything else requiring an application for a tax stamp, consider setting up a trust as the owner of said object.


Why a trust?


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Why a trust?


Read this for an explanation: http://www.guntrustlawyer.com/2009/10/why-do-i-need-an-nfa-firearms.html


----------

